# Kinkiest type



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

In your opinion what is the kinkiest type? Do you think this is personality based or more based on experiences?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

INTJ. Look at the list of their fetishes.

And I thought my furry one was bad.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

NTs in general. We dig weird shit.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the NTJs would probably be more serious about their kinky shit while the NTPs would probably just be like "lets do this!" This is all based completely on stereotype. For some reason I see the female ENTJs as really into role playing…ha


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If you mean kink, as in, strange fetishes - well that has been linked to childhood trauma, not personality type.

If you mean kink as in just wanting to play around and experience different things (_actual fetish_ aside), well, then look to what types are novelty seeking types - Ne and Se dom.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Torai said:


> INTJ. Look at the list of their fetishes.


:blushed:


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

Crap! They are onto us INTJs everyone pretend the stuff we were doing was for "science". Yes. that is it! :crazy:


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Being in a relationship with an INTJ I can see it.


----------



## nrcoggin (Mar 18, 2012)

I should find myself an INTJ


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

Without a doubt, INTJ's. It actually quite the turn-on.  I need an INTJ. xD


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

Blacktide said:


> Crap! They are onto us INTJs everyone pretend the stuff we were doing was for "science". Yes. that is it! :crazy:


That is, by far, one of the funniest things I have ever seen!


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

No idea, but i personally am... hee. it's a healthy amount of kinkiness. No strange fetishes, just VERY adventurous, you know.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

your martyr said:


> without a doubt, intj's. It actually quite the turn-on.  i need an intj. Xd


a/s/l ?


..............


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> a/s/l ?
> 
> 
> ..............


If we get to know each other better, then I'll give you the personal details.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> a/s/l ?
> 
> 
> ..............


Sorry I have an irrational fear of people on the internet. In my mind they are somehow far scarier than people I see in walking around my neighborhood. The nice man in the blood stained clothing holding a knife agreed that this was a wise strategy.:happy:

Also due to certain circumstances I am now without a kidney, does anyone have an extra one to spare?


----------



## vbcxnmz (Oct 3, 2012)

Torai said:


> INTJ. Look at the list of their fetishes.
> 
> And I thought my furry one was bad.



What, seriously? As an INTJ, I am rather skeptical of this... where can I find this list you speak of?


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm an INTJ and yup. I'm pretty fucking kinky. I as well suspect my friend is an INTP, and she's 100x more kinkier than me, lol. Then again, she went through some stuff (ex: sexual abuse/rape) when she was really young, but she... enjoyed it.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

vbcxnmz said:


> What, seriously? As an INTJ, I am rather skeptical of this... where can I find this list you speak of?


I remember this long list of fetishes by an INTJ where entomophilia was one of them... I can't recall the exact thread I found it in. It might not even be on this forum.

He/she was probably trolling.

But I can see it with Ni-doms... Ni dominance is about twisting perceptions and changing around what is felt and understood to be real. I believe our types are the most malleable, in that we can wrap our minds around anything and make it appealing.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I can't think of my robotic INTJ cousin being very kinky lol.
He's like oh baby I want you to play with my TI-86 graphing calculator while I masturbate in your ear.

Haha....
From what I've seen
Kinky = Se = ESFP
This ESFP was super into kinky stuff... it was fun at first like: I'll dress up for you, I'll masturbate for you, I'll wear underwear with a remote control vibrator that you can control when we go out to eat... basically you tease me and get me wet while I try to act calm and eat, I could go on and on but you get the idea.
Then the ESFP was like.... i want you to pee on me in the shower
My reaction...








What?

ISFP ex, Se aux also pretty damn kinky but not close to the ESFP.
She was into being dominated in essence... Like she asked me to slap her face and stuff lol.
I was like really? 
Also a big dirty talker... she referred to herself as a cum slut
I liked it though because she was very specific about what got her off, so it was easy to get her off.
And it never got to the peeing in the shower at least... we'll save that for Se doms lol.

In my head I was like OMG this chick is a freak.

My ENFP friend is also a slutty mcslut.
She told me about her screw in new places and getting her clothes ripped off and getting subtlety groped in public fetishes.
I also used her computer a couple times and noticed when I typed in certain web addresses it'd want to direct me to dancing bear porn... oh yeah and cuckloid porn.

INTPs Ne aux... well I'm not as bad as these others but there's a reason I have these sorta friends lol.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

INTJs are kinky, eh? 

Speaking as an INFP myself, I'd rate us up there on the kinky scale. We are definitely one of the horniest types for sure. xD


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, I'm the kinkiest person I know, and I'm an INTP.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

Your Martyr said:


> I was only joking, silly.


Joking will not get me my kidney back. :sad:


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> NTs in general. We dig weird shit.



Seriously?? Hm..


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Does the "I" really make them kinky??


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

puppies454 said:


> Does the "I" really make them kinky??


We introverts spend a lot of time in our heads thinking about stuff. Who knows what we might come up with.:wink:


----------



## Your Martyr (Nov 17, 2012)

Blacktide said:


> Joking will not get me my kidney back. :sad:


Maybe eBay will?


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow, and extroverts don't. I think that i think as much, besides i'm almost borderline i/e. Just E's show it more and are more crazy and out there, and I's hide their naughty sides so it seems more kinky because one wouldn't really suspect it of them at first. justtt my opinion!


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I wonder if this is skewed, because a lot of NTs are more likely to go on a forum such as this, while a true Extrovert who is sensor based, would avoid the forum. I think while I've never been in a porn shop, the idea of trying something new, and adventurous, trying something new and adventurous in the relationship, to spice it up, and the inability to say No, would be the ultimate kinky...handcuffs let's try that, whip, this looks interesting,strap on, let's see where that get's us.
I'm always in my head.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Uh so am I, just "half" the time. lol. I'd want it to be crazy/fun/etc, because who wouldn't?, even though I'm beginning to think I'm asexual (different story), and I don't think someone must be introverted to be particularly kinky... can't pigeonhole. Maybe, maybe I's would usually want to try more things, maybe they do just spend more time thinking about these things inside their heads, and getting all submerged, and E's just tend to have their own stand/preferences and not go too overboard with kinks. obviously putting their energy out somewhere else. meow..


----------



## schitzophia (Nov 22, 2012)

ENFP I just discovered the 16 personality types literally yesterday. I read through several websites and what they had to say about us. All of them said we are exciting lovers that like to try new things. I know personally I am super kinky. Not tame stuff like whipped cream. When I say whips chains and razor blades I mean this literally.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

schitzophia said:


> ENFP I just discovered the 16 personality types literally yesterday. I read through several websites and what they had to say about us. All of them said we are exciting lovers that like to try new things. I know personally I am super kinky. Not tame stuff like whipped cream. When I say whips chains and razor blades I mean this literally.


 @schitzophia well you have me beat on kinky:shocked:, I have a very vivid and strange imagination. But I draw a line in the sand and will not cross it when physical harm comes into play.


----------



## schitzophia (Nov 22, 2012)

There is this thing called RACK. Risk Aware Consensual Kink. Safety first always!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

MrMagpie said:


> Well, I'm the kinkiest person I know, and I'm an INTP.


Well the problem in saying that is _there's no way in hell I'd let someone know what sort of shit I'm into_.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

MissJordan said:


> Well the problem in saying that is _there's no way in hell I'd let someone know what sort of shit I'm into_.


Well, what other people think of me doesn't really matter, so I don't bother hiding things like that. It's all fair game if I think the discussion might prove interesting. I even had a conversation with my Mom about BDSM once.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I wonder, what is the kinky shit you guys are into anyways? What exactly would you describe as kinky in the first place?

I mean, I occasionally masturbate to weird pornography, but I don't think that counts as kinky, and I am an IxTP.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

MissJordan said:


> Well the problem in saying that is _there's no way in hell I'd let someone know what sort of shit I'm into_.


Very true, :kitteh: my INTJ poker face will never let on what goes on in my head. But let me tell you some kinky stuff goes on in my head, and when I say crazy I mean REALLY REALLY kinky stuff. :wink:


----------



## danseuse (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm an INTP and yeah, it's probably true. Not so much fetish kinky but just pretty damn dirty. I think people just don't expect it from me. It's always the shy ones!


----------



## TheNewThirteen (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to say INTJ as well. 

When it comes to fetishes, I thought I was pretty bad, but my INTJ fiance takes the kink-cake. I would fantasize a lot in my lonely teenage years, but he actually put things into practice, so to speak. Without a girlfriend.

I gotta say, though, when I found out, I was relieved. I can't do boring vanilla sex all the time. ^.^


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

I find it funny how most of the thread turned into a "just how freaky are INTJs" thread. Not that I'm going to argue with that...




Blacktide said:


> Crap! They are onto us INTJs everyone pretend the stuff we were doing was for "science". Yes. that is it! :crazy:


This is amazing! 500 points for you.


----------



## Uncouth Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Reading this thread, I suddenly feel very happy that my girlfriend is an INTJ.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

INTJs or ENFPs.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

schitzophia said:


> There is this thing called RACK. Risk Aware Consensual Kink. Safety first always!



I prefer the rule safe, sane and consensual myself.


----------



## schitzophia (Nov 22, 2012)

@ J Squirrel But sane is a matter of perspective. What one person considers insane another may not. What is safe for one person may not be for another. Hence the Risk Aware part in RACK.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> I prefer the rule safe, sane and consensual myself.


I prefer the rule that says you have to do it all by yourself ... Oh wait ... what are we talking about again


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

schitzophia said:


> @ J Squirrel But sane is a matter of perspective. What one person considers insane another may not. What is safe for one person may not be for another. Hence the Risk Aware part in RACK.


This is true, but I'm going to have a good idea of what someone considers sane before I would ever be in a situation for any surprises.



Mr. Meepers said:


> I prefer the rule that says you have to do it all by yourself ... Oh wait ... what are we talking about again


Well, I would hope given that situation that everything is safe, sane and consensual. :wink:


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

I can see where people are coming from with INTJ since yeah INT is kink but as an INTP I'm going to have to throw that into the ring as the true kinkiest type. Why INTP and not INTJ? Because the P. INTPs (and P types in general) are more laid-back (and because of this more generally open minded not that Js aren't open minded or that there are close minded Ps) and because Ps are the spontaneous types, Js are not. I'm definitely not the most sexually active person I know but I think just talking with friends and stuff I am the kinkiest person I know. My attitude is I will try almost anything (with the exception of gay sex xD I'm not a homophobe I just don't swing that way, not my way) other than that pretty much anything is free game in my mind and I don't really have any boundaries other than what was mentioned previously >_> ironically surface knowledge of me would likely lead many people to believe I have little interest of sex and that I'm relatively asexual I think which is far far from the truth (I think its one of the most interesting topics :x). I'm pretty shy and don't talk to many people to begin with (I'm really introverted) I also have a slight fear of being judged or shunned. Generally I only reveal my kinky nature to people I feel are safe. I don't wear sexuality on my sleeve and I don't talk about it to relatively newly met people (or even people I have known for a long time if I think it will be received negatively by them)


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

All I can tell you is that when a middle-aged man shows up at a Goodwill store in the middle of the day and goes to the check out with only a handful of the 50% marked-down neckties, the younger female cashiers will look down at their cash registers and smile knowingly to themselves while ringing up the sale.

Just found that out myself.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I would guess one of the EP's myself... just a guess though.

INTJ's.... I never knew:shocked:


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

INTP here, I have some kinks on the extreme side.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

INTP's for sure and maybe even some ENFP's.

From my experience,the ESFP's (I know 3) strangely enough, aren't very kinky at all.
As well as the ISFP I know.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

L said:


> INTJ's.... I never knew:shocked:


It's the quiet ones you have to watch. *wink wink*


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

L'Empereur said:


> It's the quiet ones you have to watch. *wink wink*


Two winks means he's down for S&M :tongue:


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

schitzophia said:


> ENFP I just discovered the 16 personality types literally yesterday. I read through several websites and what they had to say about us. All of them said we are exciting lovers that like to try new things. I know personally I am super kinky. Not tame stuff like whipped cream. When I say whips chains and razor blades I mean this literally.


Please don't Inspire too many people, some might not live it through the day. "Oh fuck, is that your artery bleeding?" "Wait, lemme get a bandage!" Now that is never going to fucking work of course. (sarcasm, just saying  LOL)


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Btmangan said:


> Two winks means he's down for S&M :tongue:


S&M?


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't really say who is the kinkiest type but I am always wary of introverts.

I need someone who can tickle my brain: the way someone looks at me, silences, little plays/teasing and provocations and a deep mutual understanding. I wanna merge with people without losing my identity.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Definitely INTx or ESFP types in my experience ...and INFJ . I am often frustratingly far kinkier than people I date.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

L said:


> S&M?


Sadomasochism.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> Sadomasochism.


Oh lmao... 

I'm starting to get the feeling that I don't belong in this thread...


----------



## schitzophia (Nov 22, 2012)

How do you quote people? I am new to forums so don't pick on me ;p And don't say copy and paste or I will slap you! And you'll like it!!! Wink Wink (means she's down for S&M) lol
@ All in Twilight But I am an ENFP inspiring people is what I do!!!









I put that in there to remind people to be safe. RACK read my earlier post.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

As an ESFP... I'm pretty damn kinky. I suggest bondage, influence my partner into having sex where someone could see us, play with new toys with him, like to dress up, play with different positions. 

Yeah. I have a strong appetite for the strange and unusual naked stuff.

My interests are not that weird though. So the answer to the question depends on what you mean by kink. Aside from some minor BDSM stuff, rape fantasies, food sex, exhibitionism I'm not that kinky.

I really really want the INTJs to share more specifics! I need some new ideas ^_^


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

schitzophia said:


> How do you quote people? I am new to forums so don't pick on me ;p And don't say copy and paste or I will slap you! And you'll like it!!! Wink Wink (means she's down for S&M) lol
> @ All in Twilight But I am an ENFP inspiring people is what I do!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Press "reply with quote" in the lower right corner of the person you want to reply to. Or @All in Twilight. So no space between @ and the username of that person.

Thanks for the dog collar! Imma gonna buy you one saying "property of All in Twilight"!


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

*sigh* I guess we will _have_ to have a Kink-Off Competition to see *scientifically* which is the most depraved type.

Any volunteers?


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

(I think that this thread is a little-bit momentum biased, and some other types might need to self advocate for their differences.)

I've always been a bit of a deviant, as well as a sexually aware creature. I've actually had a lot of patience and abstinence though too. 

Yes, though its probably true about INTJ's. But then again there are lots of little factors like values and identity. For me I was mostly abstaining until I realized that the people I'd want to have sexual relationships with were in the city, and not the type I could really wait passively for. 

I've had relationships with most of the NT's except ENTJ, so I cannot comment, but would say that ENTP's are also very similar to me; also, a higher sex drive? I'm also a warrior-kind of person, I like fighting with ENTP's. Nothing gets solved, lol, but I feel like I can't sleep with someone unless I respect them--I cannot respect someone unless they can survive an argument with me. (I am going to stop talking now.)


----------



## schitzophia (Nov 22, 2012)

sparkles said:


> As an ESFP... I'm pretty damn kinky. I suggest bondage, influence my partner into having sex where someone could see us, play with new toys with him, like to dress up, play with different positions.
> 
> Yeah. I have a strong appetite for the strange and unusual naked stuff.
> 
> ...


And you think you're not that kinky?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

See we are the kinkiest!!! Just don't ask me to be practical as well lol...


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

schitzophia said:


> And you think you're not that kinky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot the key OR "forgot" the key :wink:

I still say XNFPs are the kinkiest ^__^


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Meepers said:


> I still say XNFPs are the kinkiest ^__^


Why do you say that?


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

I would need a partner I could fight with. Nothing else really matters, whether they are male or female. For me, in some sense, battle is my form of play. It helps me be in a constant state of transformation. I find myself too intelligent for the traditional forms of kink, because it is all about power, but for me power is more abstract. Maybe its an NT think, that I need to be challenged and redefined. I would be bored with anything else.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> *sigh* I guess we will _have_ to have a Kink-Off Competition to see *scientifically* which is the most depraved type.
> 
> Any volunteers?


*raises hand*

I volunteer to represent the INFPs


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> Why do you say that?


Because, not only are many of us into BDSM (and very imaginative) ... but we are super cute while doing it 

*makes puppy eyes while tied up* 

Also, we do things like "forget" the keys to our handcuffs or make the safety word "yes" (so we sound like we are consenting over and over again ... I am a bad person/eevee)




StaceofBass said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I volunteer to represent the INFPs


Awe man ... I wanted to volunteer ... maybe we should have both males and females of each type (I just want to be apart of this great study ^__^)


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Worth Lessemo said:


> I would need a partner I could fight with. Nothing else really matters, whether they are male or female. For me, in some sense, battle is my form of play. It helps me be in a constant state of transformation. I find myself too intelligent for the traditional forms of kink, because it is all about power, but for me power is more abstract. Maybe its an NT think, that I need to be challenged and redefined. I would be bored with anything else.


I think I know what you mean. Is there a name for this kink? I must know it.

Pretty much anything that triggers the fight or flight response has the same effect but somehow it's better when it's a battle of wits.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

MBTI: FPs
Enneagram: 4w3s and 7s
Instinct Variant: Sx/So
Tritype: 478
Edit: I'm adding 6w7 to the mix. 6w7 Sx/So's are fucking freaks!


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> MBTI: FPs
> Enneagram: 4w3s and 7s
> Instinct Variant: Sx/So
> Tritype: 478


Sounds like fun!


----------



## schitzophia (Nov 22, 2012)

I will obviously represent the ENFP's!!!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

L said:


> Oh lmao...
> 
> I'm starting to get the feeling that I don't belong in this thread...


Nah, don't say that.
As long as you're willing to start trapping, you'll be fine.

Go ahead, _ask me what it means_.



Mr. Meepers said:


> Because, not only are many of us into BDSM (and very imaginative) ... but we are super cute while doing it


The problem with saying BDSM is kinky, is that just straight up bondage is pretty vanilla.
Unless you're talking choking, bruising or bleeding here, it's kinda tame.

Now urethra insertions, _there's _kinky for you.
And also pain... _Lots of pain._


Yeah, I'm having a field day with this thread.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

MissJordan said:


> The problem with saying BDSM is kinky, is that just straight up bondage is pretty vanilla.
> Unless you're talking choking, bruising or bleeding here, it's kinda tame.
> 
> Now urethra insertions, _there's _kinky for you.
> ...


INTJ here, when I thought of kinky I was imaging something more creative, like attaching a hammock/bungee cords to the ceiling while blasting a high powered fan in room layered with bubble wrap while blasting Beethoven on the stereo.

Perhaps filling a bathtub full of pop rocks then turning the shower on, while watching animal planet. 

Perhaps some role playing is in order, I wonder what would happen if mules were able to produce offspring. Hmmm.... I am starting to get off topic here. Anyway I guess people have a different idea of "kinky" than I do. :kitteh:


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

MissJordan said:


> The problem with saying BDSM is kinky, is that just straight up bondage is pretty vanilla.
> Unless you're talking choking, bruising or bleeding here, it's kinda tame.
> 
> Now urethra insertions, _there's _kinky for you.
> ...


Well, BDSM is very vague as it includes a lot of things (Bondage/Discipline, Domination/Submission, S&M), so I agree not all of it is that kinky, but a lot of it is. It also depends on what you mean by kinky, but I thought BDSM was a good umbrella term (although it does not include a lot of things, sorry furries  //jk) ... and I was just being silly and I know not all BDSM is kinky, but I was trying to not be very specific since I said "INFPs are into BDSM", I did not want to say "INFPs are into forced submission with their partner via metal chain whips that have sharp rusty thorns that causes lots and lot of bleeding" (obviously there is a lot more to being kinky than just MBTI type)

* *













Sword whips are good too  




lol. Why are we limiting kink to pain? ... I had a friend that was into "water sports" as he called it ... Some people like to eat their partner's poop. It's all good.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Does dressing up as a female praying mantis and nibbling on my partner's face during sex count as kinky?


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

MissJordan said:


> Nah, don't say that.
> As long as you're willing to start trapping, you'll be fine.
> 
> Go ahead, _ask me what it means_.


Don't do it. Don't ask him what it means.








Blacktide said:


> Perhaps filling a bathtub full of pop rocks then turning the shower on, while watching animal planet.


I've done fun and interesting things with pop rocks before, but never that.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> MBTI: FPs
> Instinct Variant: Sx/So


*wins* 

:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## ToriKago (Nov 29, 2011)

This thread is making me wonder if my mom and dad ever did any of these things....


----------



## DeusEstMachina (Sep 21, 2012)

sparkles said:


> As an ESFP... I'm pretty damn kinky. I suggest bondage, influence my partner into having sex where someone could see us, play with new toys with him, like to dress up, play with different positions.
> 
> Yeah. I have a strong appetite for the strange and unusual naked stuff.
> 
> ...


Well, if you want some ideas, I have a couple you might enjoy that seem to be within your realm of activities already:

1) Hm, since you are into bondage, you could always bind to eachother- this allows for quick switch of power between you and him easily. Although if you want to execute multiple positions while binded, better have some slack. Sure you are experienced in blindfolding, gagging, etc.

2) Blacklights are the best!!! Go for white langerie and pull out the blacklight neon paints. Paint eachother up sensually before/after you turn the lights down. Accentuate your curves and feel free to make clear what you want him to focus on.

3)When giving him oral, you could try poprocks or ice in your mouth. Get a tongue ring. Caramel is something I'm sure you're aware of. Erm if you want to know more about technique message me privately. There are some interesting and very effective methods available for variety I could make you aware of. (Hehe if that's not too awkward to suggest)

4)Try 69ing, you being upside down. He can either hold you up against him, or find a sloped wall or cliffside. 

5) Find some interesting places. Been thinking about those trucks that you see up on the billboard signs myself. Would be worth it just for the difficulty of getting up there. ;p _Easy_ public places to fiddle around otherwise would be dressing rooms of clothing retail stores, the curtain section of home decor in malls, IKEA, bontanical gardens, movie theater, hot tub, a photobooth, the zoo, etc. Suggest that you visit any outside public places on weekdays during the day hours though to minimize risk of getting caught if you're concerned. Want to go camping and share a sleeping bag personally (my idea of romantic). Hood of a just driven car. Wondered about on top of a dryer? The kitchen counter/table, workout equipment is the best (can get real creative here). Kehe some simple stuff...

6) As for toys... find unconventional items you woln't see in the "toy store". Take those home with sex in mind and surprise your partner. From personal experience, I would say playing with electricity is not a good idea. Just throwing that out there...

Yep, so those are some not too risque suggestions I have. For explicit positions, toy suggestions and techniques message me.


----------



## schitzophia (Nov 22, 2012)

@redwoodwolf You are my shero!!! *sulkily* Why can't I find a girlfriend like you. Sometimes being a lesbian sucks!!! Oh boob...


----------



## DeusEstMachina (Sep 21, 2012)

@schitzophia Anytime! Hehe don't worry. There is probably some blonder, tanner, sexier version of me out there just waiting for you.. in all her sexual glory. :tongue:


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as BDSM and personality goes, I've found whether or not someone is D/s usually is the opposite of their outward presence. For example, those that typically are introverted, like to comply with others, or seemingly insecure are Doms. Alternatively, the man or woman who has the aura of Patrick Bateman, seemingly in control, charming, and calculating wants to submit. 

But I'm not sure about specific types and whether or not they have interest in fetishes though.. I have found Ni-doms to enjoy them the most though, at least openly.

This just brings more and more questions to mind, but I don't think anything extreme when concerning fetishes is just normal preferences in sexuality. Not to say that a person is psychological disturbed, but the deviation is more akin to a coping mechanism than anything else. We can see that people can sexualize anything whether or not it has inherent sexual purpose, and these things chance depending on what media or culture is fueling your preference. However, the fetishes I think are abnormal are self-constructed ones. We can see they have to stem from somewhere....


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

You guys wanna 'fight' about it?


----------



## segway92 (Mar 7, 2012)

INFJ's, at least all the ones I know are, including myself. Although I am skeptical about giving details.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

ISTPs, INTPs and INTJs. Maybe ENTPs, who knows.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

Brian1 said:


> I wonder if this is skewed, because a lot of NTs are more likely to go on a forum such as this, while a true Extrovert who is sensor based, would avoid the forum. I think while I've never been in a porn shop, the idea of trying something new, and adventurous, trying something new and adventurous in the relationship, to spice it up, and the inability to say No, would be the ultimate kinky...handcuffs let's try that, whip, this looks interesting,strap on, let's see where that get's us.
> I'm always in my head.


I guarantee the thread is biased toward NTs. I have no doubt that ESTPs are going to be every bit as kinky. I know ESFP's are kinky too but you don't see many of them on personality forums. They're too busy living in the real world.


----------



## Ocky (Feb 19, 2011)

@redwoodwolf

Thanks for the ideas 

Id like to add some of my own fetishes as not any INFP's have yet 

1: Waking up to oral whilst blindfolded and handcuffed - this ones almost romantic

2: Girl wears remote control vibrating panties and the guy has the remote control. Tease them in public til they beg you to take them home.

3: Total body blindfolded massage at massage parlor, once you start writhing around your legs and arms are bound and your fucked silly. Id take either roles in this one.

4: Pretty girl is is tied so tight she cant move her body, she is licked, pinched, slapped, kissed and whipped all over her body til her panties are soaked through, then they are cut off and used as a gag. Electro pads are gently placed on the inside of her thighs, small electric shocks making her body try to jump, but it cant because she's tied too tight, the tip of a knife is slowly run over her belly and along her legs, the cold steel is so overpowering against her hot and exhausted skin, she tries to move away from it but cant. 

Id like to finish that one with something special, but i dont think its appropriate for the forums 
@schitzophia i think you will like this one ^

Everyone please share your ideas too, id love to hear from some ENFP's and INFJ's


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Blacktide said:


> Also due to certain circumstances I am now without a kidney, does anyone have an extra one to spare?


Sorry, I need both of mine.. How else am I going to have grandkidneys!??!?!


----------



## BowtiesAreCool (Dec 4, 2012)

ENTP. I say this because I'm an ENTP. Aside from physical harm, I love everything, bondage, role play, public sex, toys, food sex, everything. It's weird because I'm kind of the type to be pegged as "sweet and innocent," especially in public, but I can be really, really kinky when I want to.

My boyfriend's an INTJ, our sex is freaking awesome.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Huh... Did not know I was among the kinkiest. I mean, I've always had a thing for agression and feet, though not at the same time. Thinking it through, xNTJs make a lot of sense.


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

NFs: The most passionate and sexual.

NTs: The kinkiest and most experimental.

SPs: The horniest and most uninhibited.

SJs: ESFJs are the definitely the most sexual from this group, I've never had an experience with an STJ though.


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

BowtiesAreCool said:


> ENTP. I say this because I'm an ENTP. Aside from physical harm, I love everything, bondage, role play, public sex, toys, food sex, everything. It's weird because I'm kind of the type to be pegged as "sweet and innocent," especially in public, but I can be really, really kinky when I want to.
> 
> My boyfriend's an INTJ, our sex is freaking awesome.


I'm a female ENTP and can completely relate to you. Those who don't know me well always get that Bambi "sweet and innocent" impression from me. I don't necessarily feel the need to correct all of them (tis muh business and all), but it does cue a lot of internal maniacal laughter.

I also agree about the INTJs. Freaking awesome indeed.


----------



## BowtiesAreCool (Dec 4, 2012)

deardeer said:


> I'm a female ENTP and can completely relate to you. Those who don't know me well always get that Bambi "sweet and innocent" impression from me. I don't necessarily feel the need to correct all of them (tis muh business and all), but it does cue a lot of internal maniacal laughter.
> 
> I also agree about the INTJs. Freaking awesome indeed.


Haha! I'm so glad other people do internal maniacal laughter! :laughing:


----------

